# Annual Fathers Day Open



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be hosting our annual Fathers Day Open at O'Shay this year due to the work being done at Alum. This should be interesting since everyone has gotten used to the event being held at Alum for over 20 years. Everyone knew just to show up and they were at the right place. lol

This year we expect a very good turn out. The fishing at O'shay is at its peak during this time frame. Look for some "huge" limits to come to the scales. Last season we saw weights over 14 pounds come to the scales at our events held around this time! Thats only 5 fish folks. Do not miss out on a great time to land some of the best fish that central Ohio has to offer. 

The open is a 5 fish limit for those who prefer to fish solo to be able to compete. Entry is $85 and includes big bass. We will have a ton of prizes this year for everyone to enjoy. Including some that will suprise most everyone. please visit us at www.teambassxtreme.com to pay online or print mail in entry form

Have a great day
Phil


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We have increased the payouts for this event to make it more benificial for anglers. We will also have a special gift for every person who fishes the event. Our sponsors have stepped up out help provide everyone with some awesome door prizes for anglers to enjoy. Hot dogs and beverages at weigh in for all those in attendance.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep those entries coming! We will be at the ramp accepting entries as well at 5 am the morning of the event with no added fee's.  Phone has been ringing often for this one folks. We have done this eveny for many years and we always see some great turn outs. Reports from the river are that everyone is catching good numbers of fish.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Entires have been coming in. Keep them coming! This years Fathers Day Open may host one of the largest fields we have ever saw since I have been the director!  And here I thought we would be down in numbers since we were not going to Alum this year.


----------



## D_Edwards13 (May 28, 2012)

Griggs tom and oshany sun I'm ready for a weekend of tournaments.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

